# Compiz-Fusion lento con carga en CPU

## kropotkin

Hola, Antes en mi antigua maquina (6600gt amd athlon2800+@2200mhz 1 giga ddr400) con gentoo en 64bits utilizaba beryl, el cual nunca se ponia lento ni daba tirones aunque estubiese compilando gcc.

ahora con una nueva maquina (6600gt p4-prescott@3900mhz 1 giga ddr533) con gentoo en 32bits porsupuesto, estoy compilando cualquier cosa y compiz fusion da unos tirones pero insoportable, alguien sabe a que se puede deber esto?..

sera solamente una mala optimizacion de compiz-fusion, o podra ser otra el problema.

recuerdo que cuando en mi antigua maquina instale gentoo pero la version de 32bits tambien me ocurrio lo mismo.

tendra algo que ver eso???...

realmente estoy con la duda.

Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop)

saludos, y gracias por cualquier información.

pd: en todos los equipos siempre e usado la opcion de "Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop)"

----------

## kropotkin

me auto-respondo....

Instale beryl, y no ocurre lo mismo, al parecer es problema de compiz-fussion :S

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo la verdad, es que todavía veo fusion muy verde, me esperaré a que esté más depurado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podrías probar instalando los Drivers Beta de nVidia. En mi caso mejoró mucho la performance y usa mucho menos el cpu para cualquier cosa que haga en 3D con beryl. No sé como irá con fusion.

Salud!

----------

## kropotkin

actualemente estoy con los 1.0.9755-r1, cuando termine de afinar unas cuantas cosas y compilar otros tantos paquetes que faltan voy a ver que tal me va con los 100.

Saludos y gracias por la sugerencia.

----------

## sirope

Mira, a mi con un archlinux, Fusion me iba de maravilla con compiz-icon, y ejecutando "compiz-manager"luego dicen que si no te iba compiz-icon pruebes con fusion-icon... Y fue lo que hice... Ya no pude ejecutar compiz-manager sino que paso a ser "fusion-icon".... Era insoportable!, tan lento que tardaba  un par de segundos en seleccionar un elemento del menu, asi que deshice la actualizacion y volvi con compiz-icon... y todo como la seda.. ...... Bahh que monton de locuras estoy hablando... bueno, es toda mi historia, tal vez te ayude de algo.

chao

----------

## jbcjorge

Pues yo empiezo a probar con Compiz/Beryl/Compiz-Fusion/Kwin4 porque nunca me había llamado en realidad la atención los escritorios 3D...

Actualmente estoy corriendo Compiz-Fusion en combinación con Emeral con un buen desempeño en general, esto sobre un Core 2 Duo T5500, GeForce 7600 Go y 2GB de RAM.... y noto el mismo "atraso" en las ventanas que con Compiz o Beryl con respecto a Kwin. Estoy ocupando los drivers de Nvidia 100.14.11. Además estoy ocupando la versión GIT de Fusion-Icon...

----------

## kropotkin

primero que nada disculpas por levantar un topic algo antiguo.

hoy buscando por internet encontre los antiguos ebuild de beryl, los agregue a mi overlay personal, compile beryl 0.2.1 y creanme que la diferencia con respecto a compiz-fusion es gigantesca.

fusion al momento de estar, por ejemplo, compilando programas con portage, los efectos del escritorio realmente se arrastraban. el consumo de compiz en conjunto con X de procesador al usar compiz-fusion es mucho mayor que el de X y beryl, realmente la diferencia es gigantesca, ahora mismo estoy actualizando muchos paquetes con portage y los efectos de escritorio siguen tan fluidos como si estubiera el computador casi totalemte sin carga.

alguien sabe por que puede existir tanta diferencia?. levanto este topic porque el problema con fusion lo tengo desde que aparecio la primera version de compiz-fusion en el overlay de xeffects.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Me extraña mucho eso. Aunque tampoco es que sea un experto en la materia...

¿Estás seguro de que no estás usando algún plugin de más en fusion?

----------

## kropotkin

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Me extraña mucho eso. Aunque tampoco es que sea un experto en la materia...
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que no estás usando algún plugin de más en fusion?

 

no lo creo, el problema siempre existio, limpie muchas veces las config de fusion, quite casi todos los plugins, pero siempre con el mismo resultado. 

fusion y beryl con la misma configuración.

vsync desactivado

autodeteccion de reflesco desactiva y puesta de forma manual en 100

desactivacion de las luces dinamicas.

----------

## ekz

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Me extraña mucho eso. Aunque tampoco es que sea un experto en la materia...
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que no estás usando algún plugin de más en fusion? 
> 
> no lo creo, el problema siempre existio, limpie muchas veces las config de fusion, quite casi todos los plugins, pero siempre con el mismo resultado. 
> ...

 

Y el cubo??, yo desde que migre de beryl a compiz nunca más pude usar el cubo, tan sólo al activar ese plugin me bajaba a ~5 fps el rendimiento... y al desactivarlo nuevamente va bien   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos

----------

## jbcjorge

Tienes instalados los plugins marcados como unsupported??? Porque con estos mi instalación se vuelve completamente lenta en compiz-fusion... Y compilo todo desde SVN... Y por supuesto, KWIN 4 sigue siendo lo más rápido...  :Very Happy: 

----------

